# Wood



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

The wife and I were on our way to church last night when we drove by a friends house. He had taken a big limb off his maple tree that was over hanging close to the house. He happen to be in church so asked him if I could have a piece or two. He said heck you can have the whole log. He said some was kind of soft. So this morning I headed over with chain saw in hand. I ended up with two 14" bowls, three 13" bowls and one 12" bowl. I also have 3 pieces that are going to be HF's. He told me is was a silver maple but had red streaks running thru it. He told me if the tree doesn't make it that either later this summer or next spring it would be coming down. He said I could have as much as I want. The trunk is almost 4' across with some burl on the roots. Ought to be some nice stuff and some good turning.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Not a turner yet, but that looks like some great opportunities for whatever you will be doing with it. This is what I did with a 5/4 section from a maple limb. This limb would have to have been 14" to 16" around.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

It doesn't get much better than that! You go to Church, and come out with a load of beautiful wood. Sounds like You will have a nice time at the lathe. I just can't think of a time when I heard of someone going to listen to words that came from the Carpenter, and found a load of wood there!  :no::lol:


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Sorry, : Bernie, That just got the naughties out! could not resist that; I would like to have that happen to me! will be watching Your post on that!


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice "score", Bernie.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the comments. I am going out today and see what is inside that wood. 

Howard no problem. Your comments gave me a little chuckle.


----------



## locoboy (Sep 7, 2008)

NIce Find, 

Jerry can you explain how you managed to slice up your timber like that?
Thanks
Colin


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Isn't it great to have good friends guys.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

It surely is Harry.


----------

